# My First Fusion Blank



## Bowl Slinger (Jul 4, 2012)

I made these 2 bottle stopper blanks last night and turned the first one tonight. The wood is wormy buckeye burl. I did not use a pressure pot so I was slightly skeptical about getting the PR into the cracks and crevices. I heated the PR and used a plastic turkey injector syringe (dont tell the wife) and painstakingly filled all of the worm holes ten cast the block in a mold. I am extremely pleased with the results. C&C are welcome.:glasses-cool:


----------



## crabcreekind (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow, i never thought of using a syringe. Blanks look like they were in a pressure pot. Great job.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 4, 2012)

looks good to me.


----------



## holmqer (Jul 4, 2012)

Good idea and it turned out great!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks good. I would not have thought you could do that without pressure.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 4, 2012)

Very nice looking.  Way to expand your skills.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind comments, you made my night!


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 5, 2012)

Turkey injector......who'da thunk it?



Well done, on both the cast and the turn!!!!









Scott (hide that injector and get a new one for her) B


----------



## toyotaman (Jul 5, 2012)

That's one heck of a nice stopper. Those things should sell faster than you can make them. Awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## triw51 (Jul 5, 2012)

Beatiful work


----------



## Wright (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice! Make a great pen blank to.


----------



## sbarton22 (Jul 6, 2012)

very cool!! How did you finish it? Is that a CA finish over the resin and the wood?


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Jul 11, 2012)

sbarton22 said:


> very cool!! How did you finish it? Is that a CA finish over the resin and the wood?



Thank you! 
Yes it is a CA finish over the entire body.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 11, 2012)

great look, love the shape.


----------



## neubee (Jul 11, 2012)

great job, they came out beautiful!


----------

